# Toledo Cadets - 1892 Gendron Military Wheel



## Blue Streak (Apr 6, 2022)

*Toledo Cadets - 1892 Gendron Military Wheel*

June 9, 1892 - The Cincinnati Post





August 19, 1892 - The Wheel








April 23, 1893 - The Cincinnati Enquirer


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 6, 2022)

So nice of them to slow the cadets to purchase at their own expense.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 6, 2022)

From the deep discount I guess the plan didn't really take off.  But they are out there!


----------

